# Sven Köppler's list



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sven Köppler's list recieved: 01 February 2010

Spiderlings:
Acanthoscurria geniculata, CB 11/09, 3€
Acanthoscurria spec. Rondonia, CB 06/09, 5€
Acanthoscurria spec. Red Bolivia, CB 09/08, 6€
Ami spec. Columbia, CB 08/09, 6€
Aphonopelma serratum, CB 09/09, 9€
Avicularia amazonica, CB 08/09, 8€ (1x)
Avicularia braunshaunseni, CB 07/09, 8€ (~1cm+)
Avicularia diversipes (=fasciculata), CB 11/09, 22€
Avicularia geroldi, CB 11/09, 7€
Avicularia metallica, CB 09/08, 8€
(Avicularia purpurea, CB 12/09, 8€)
Avicularia spec. Blue, CB 11/09, 12€
Avicularia spec. Guyana, CB 07/09, 7€
Avicularia spec. Purple, CB 12/09, 6€
Brachionopus spec. “Kwa-Zulu Natal” (South Africa), CB 11/09, 30€
Brachypelma albiceps (ruhnaui), CB 06/09, 7€ (~1cm+)
Brachypelma auratum, CB 06/09, 6€
Brachypelma boehmei, CB 04/09, 5€
Brachypelma smithi, CB 05/09, 5€
Brachypelma vagans, CB 06/09, 3€
Ceratogyrus darling, CB 11/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Chilobrachys fimbriatus, CB 06/09, 6€
Cyclosternum fasciatum, CB 09/09, 3€
Cyclosternum schmarde, CB 02/09, 5€
Cyriocosmos bertae, CB 07/09, 10€
Cyriopagopus schioedtei CB 010/09, 8€ (~1cm)
Cyriopagopus spec. Blue, CB 11/08, 12€ (~1cm+)
Cyrtopholis cursor, CB 06/09, 8€
Davus fasciatus, CB 09/09, 3€
Ephebopus cyanognathus, CB 10/09, 15€
Grammostola pulchripes (=aureostriata), CB 06/08, 5€ (~1cm)
Grammostola Chilean North, CB 07/09, 8€
Grammostola grossa, CB 06/08, 7€ (~1cm)
Grammostola rosea, CB 09/09 (GCF), 4€
Hapalopus formosus, CB 06/09, 25€
Harpactira curator, CB 08/09, 30€ (~1cm)
Harpactira curvipes, CB 07/09, 30€ (~1cm)
Harpactira spec. Portaville, CB 12/09, 30€ (~1cm)
Heterothele villosella, CB 03/08, 10€ (~1cm+)
Holothele incei, CB 08/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Holothele spec. Isla Margarita, CB 07/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Hysterocrates gigas, CB 07/09, 5€
Hysterocrates hercules, CB 08/09, 5€
Hysterocrates spec. Cameroon, CB 08/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Iridopelma spec. Recife, CB, CB 10/09, 8€ (~1cm)
Lampropelma nigerrimum, CB 011/09, 25€ (~1cm)
Lampropelma violaceopes, CB 11/09, 12€ (~1cm+)
Lasiodora parahybana, CB 05/09, 4€
Nhandu chromatus, CB 10/08, 5€ (~1cm)
Nhandu collotaravillosum, CB 04/09, 3€
Nhandu collotaravillosum, CB 01/09, 4€
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, CB 02/09, 8€ (~1cm+)
Pamphobeteus antinous (blue variant), CB 08/09, 28€ (~1cm)
Pamphobeteus fortis, CB 08/09, 9€ (~1cm)
Pamphobeteus spec. VI Columbia, CB 08/09, 18€ (~1cm)
Phormictopus auratus, CB 08/09, 7€ (~1cm)
Phormictopus cubensis, CB 07/09, 9€ (~1cm)
Plesiophrictus spec. Canaconas, CB 08/09, 6€
Plesiophrictus spec. Maragao, CB 09/09, 6€
Poecilotheria fasciata, CB 11/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Poecilotheria regalis, CB 010/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Poecilotheria ornata, CB 09/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Poecilotheria smithi, CB 11/09, 50€ (~1cm)
Poecilotheria striata, CB 09/09, 6€ (~1cm)
Psalmopoeus pulcher, CB08/09, 7€(~1cm)
Psalmopoeus reduncus, CB 09/09, 4€ (~1cm)
Pterinochilus murinus, CB 06/09, 4€ (~1cm)
Selenocosmia obscura, CB 11/09, 5€
Stromatopelma calceata, CB 08/09, 5€ (~1cm)
Tapinauchenius cupreus, CB 01/10, 5€
(Tapinauchenius elenae, CB 01/10, 9€)
Tapinauchenius gigas, CB 12/09, 5€
(Tapinauchenius purpureus (=,violaceus), CB 01/10, 6€)
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus, CB 01/10, 5€
Thrixopelma ockerti, CB 08/09, 6€
Vitalius paranaensis, CB 02/09, 8€
Vitalius sorocabae, CB 07/09, 7€

Unsexed Juveniles:
Acanthoscurria geniculata (2cm body), 12€
Acanthoscurria suina (2,5cm body), 18€
Aphonopelma caniceps (1,5cm body), 9€
Aphonopelma moderatum (2cm body), 40€
Avicularia braunshaunseni (1,5cm body), 14€
Avicularia minatrix (1,5cm body), 19€
Avicularia geroldi (2,5cm body), 24€
Avicularia minatrix (1,5cm body), 20€
Avicularia versicolor (1,5cm body), 18€
Acanthoscurria juruenicola (3,5cm body), 20€
Acanthoscurria suina (1,5cm body), 12€
Brachypelma albiceps (ruhnaui), (2cm body),15€
Brachypelma albopilosum (1,5cm body), 5€
Brachypelma emilia (2,5cm body), 18€
Brachypelma auratum (2cm body), 18€
Brachypelma boehmei (2,5cm body), 22€
Brachypelma klaasi (1,5cm body), 10€
Brachypelma smithi (1,5cm body), 10€
Brachypelma vagans (2cm body), 12€
Ceratogyrus darling (1,5cm body), 9€
Ceratogyrus marshalli, (2,5cm body), 13€
Cyriopagopus schioedtei, (1,5cm body), 14€
Cyriocosmos elegans (1cm body), 15€
Cyriocosmos leetzi , 15€
Cyriocosmos perezmilesi (2cm body), 24€
Ephebopus rufescens (2,5cm body), 30€
Grammostola pulchripes (=aureostriata),(1,5cm body), 8€
Grammostola pulchra (1,5cm body), 12€
Grammostola rosea RCF (1,5cm body), 7€
Grammostola spec. Chile (1,5cm body), 12€
Grammostola spec. Conception (1,5cm body), 12€
Haplopelma aureopilosum (1,5cm body), 12€
Haplopelma longipes (1,5cm body), 12€
Harpactira curvipes (1,5cm body), 50€
Harpactirella lightfooti, (2cm body), 50€
Heterothele vilosella (2cm body),15€
Holothele incei (1,5cm body), 9€
Holothele sanguiniceps (2cm body), 12€
Holothele spec. Norte de Santander (2,5cm body), 15€
Lampropelma spec. Borneo Black (1,5cm body), 55€
Lampropelma nigerrimum, (1,5 cm body), 45€
Lampropelma violaceopes (1,5cm body), 18€
Lasiodory parahybana (2,5cm body), 12€
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus (1,5cm body), 12€
Megaphobema mesomelas, (2cm body), 45€
Monocentropus balfouri (1,5cm body), 120€
Nhandu chromatus (2,5cm body), 13€
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis (1,5cm body), 12€
Pamphobeteus fortis, (2cm body), 18€
Pamphobeteus spec. II Ecuador (2cm body), 22€
Pamphobeteus spec. VI Columbia (2cm body), 25€
Pamphobeteus spec. Goliath, (1,5cm body), 50€
Pamphobeteus spec. South Ecuador (1,5cm body), 18€
Phormictopus cancerides (1,5 cm body), 9€
Poecilotheria bara (1,5cm body), 45€
Poecilotheria formosa, (2cm body), 12€
Poecilotheria formosa (3cm body), 22€
Poecilotheria miranda, (1,5cm body) ,20€
Poecilotheria miranda (2cm body), 28€
Poecilotheria rufilata (2cm body), 15€
Poecilotheria smithi (1,5cm body), 70€
Poecilotheria striata (1,5cm body), 10€
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli (2cm body) ,25€
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, (2cm body), 12€
Psalmopoeus cambridgei (3cm body), 18€
Psalmopoeus irminia (2cm body), 15€
Psalmopoeus reduncus (1,5cm body), 10€
Psalmopoeus pulcher (1,5cm body), 10€
Pterinochilus murinus (1,5cm body), 7€
Pterinochilus murinus (2,5cm body), 12€
Stromatopelma calceata (1,5cm body), 9€
Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus (1,5cm body), 15€
Theraphosa apophysis (1,5cm body), 40€
Theraphosa blondie (Burgundy) (1,5cm body), 45€
Xenesthis immanis (2cm body), 30€
Xenesthis spec. Blue (2cm body), 80€


Sub adult males:
Brachypelma albiceps (5cm body), 40€
Brachypelma boehmei (5cm body), 35€
Brachypelma boehmei (4cm body), 30€
Cyriopagopus spec. Blue (4cm body), 40€
Grammostola grossa (4cm body), 30€
Grammostola iheringi (4cm body), 30€
Nhandu vulpinus, (4cm body), 25€
Poecilotheria ornata (4cm body), 30€
Psalmopoeus irminia (3cm body), 15€
Theraphosa blondie (6-7cm body), 80€

Adult males:
Avicularia fasciculata, 08/09, 45€
Avicularia laeta, 11/09, 30€
Avicularia purpurea, 08/09, 25€
Avicularia velutina, 09/09, 35€
Avicularia spec. Blue North Guyana, 11/09, 50€
Brachypelma auratum, 11/09, 40€
Brachypelma epicureanum, 11/09, 25€
Brachypelma klaasi, 09/09, 30€
Ephebopus rufescens, 12/09, 30€
Haplopelma lividum, 11/09, 30€
Heteroscodra maculata 10/09, 25€
Nhandu chromatus, 07/09, 20€
Pamphobeteus fortis, 07/09, 35€

Semi adult females:
Ceratogyrus sanderi (3cm body), 60€
Citharischius crawshayi (4cm body), 35€
Cyriopagopus spec. blue (4cm body), 75€
Grammostola alticeps (4cm body), 35€
Grammostola pulchripes (aureostriata), 4cm body, 35€
Lasiodora difficilis (4cm body), 30€
Pamphobeteus platyomma (4,5cm body), 60€
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus (3cm body), 90€
Xenesthis immanis (3cm body), 55€
Xenesthis intermedius (3,5cm body), 85€
Xenesthis spec. Blue (4cm body), 220€

Sub adult females:
Brachypelma boehmei (3cm body), 35€
Brachypelma klaasi (4cm body), 50€
Brachypelma smithi (3cm body), 35€
Lasiodora parahybana (5cm body), 40€
Poecilotheria striata (4,5cm body), 40€
Poecilotheria subfusca (3cm body), 85€
Selenocosmia dichromata (4cm body), 45€

Adult females:
Avicularia spec. Blue North Guyana (3cm body), 90€
Avicularia spec. Rio Madre (4cm body), 90€
Avicularia velutina (4cm body), 50€
Aphonopelma chalchodes (6cm body), 60€
Aphonopelma spec. New River (6cm body), 70€
Ceratogyrus darlingi (4cm body), 35€
Ceratogyrus marschalli (6cm body), 50€
Citharischius crawshayi (8cm body), 65€
Chilobrachys burmensis (6cm body), 35€
Cyriopagopus spec. Blue (7cm body), 110€
Ephebopus murinus (5cm body), 70€
Ephebopus uatuman (5cm body), 55€
Grammostola porteri (5cm body), 18€
Grammostola rosea red colour form (5cm body), 20€
Haplopelma lividum (4cm body), 35€
Haplopelma longipes (6cm body), 50€
Hysterocrates gigas (7cm body), 40€
Pamphobeteus nigricolor (7cm body), 120€
Pamphobeteus ornatus (7cm body), 130€
Paraphysa pygmea (3,5 cm body), 35€
Plesiophrictus spec. India (2cm body), 45€
Yamia spec. Randong (2cm body), 45€

Adult/ Sub adult breeding couples/groups:
1.1 Avicularia spec. Blue North Guyana, both adult (3-4cm body), 120€
1.1 Acanthoscurria juruenicola, female 4cm body, male 3cm body, 55€
1.1 Brachypelma boehmei, female 4cm body, male 3,5cm body, 55€
1.1 Brachypelma klaasi, female 4cm body, male 3,5cm body, 55€
1.1 Brachypelma vagans, female 3,5cm body, male 3cm body, 30€
1.1 Ceartogyrus darlingi, female adult (5cm body), male semi adult (3cm body), 55€
1.1 Haplopelma lividum, both adult, 60€; 1.2 for 85€
1.1 Lasiodora difficilis, both 4cm body, 45€
1.1 Lasiodora parahybana, female 5cm body, male 4cm body, 60€
1.1 Megaphobema mesomelas both 2,5cm body), 85€
1.1 Pamphobeteus vespertinus (both 3cm body), 60€
1.1 Poecilotheria ornata, both semi adult, female 4cm body, male 4cm body), 75€
1.1 Psalmopoeus irminia (both 3cm body), 40€
1.1 Xenesthis spec. Blue ( female 4cm body, male 3cm body), 350€



Bulk offers:
10 Acanthoscurria geniculata, CB 11/09, 25€
10 Acanthoscurria spec. Rondonia, CB 06/09, 40€
10 Acanthoscurria spec. Red, CB 04/08, 50€
10 Aphonopelma serratum, CB 09/09, 80€
10 Avicularia braunshaunseni, CB 07/09, 70€ (~1cm)
10 Avicularia diversipes (=fasciculata), CB 11/09, 200€
10 Avicularia geroldi, CB 11/09, 60€
(10 Avicularia purpurea, CB 12/09, 70€)
10 Avicularia spec. Guyana, CB 07/09, 60€
10 Avicularia spec. Purple, CB 12/09, 50€
10 Acanthoscurria spec. Red Bolivia, CB 09/08, 40€
10 Brachypelma auratum, CB 05/09, 50€
10 Brachypelma boehmei, CB 04/09, 40€
10 Brachypelma vagans, CB 06/09, 25€
10 Ceratogyrus darling, CB 11/09, 40€ (~1cm)
10 Cyclosternum fasciatum, CB 010/09, 25€
10 Cyriocosmos bertae, CB 07/09, 90€
10 Cyriopagopus schioedtei CB 010/09, 70€ (~1cm)
10 Cyclosternum fasciatum, CB 09/09, 35€
10 Davus fasciatus, CB 10/09, 35€
10 Grammostola aureostriata, CB 10/08, 25€
10 Grammostola pulchra (1,5cm body), 110€
10 Grammostola rosea, CB 09/09 (GCF), 35€
10 Hapalopus formosus, CB 06/09, 220€
10 Haplopelma aureopilosum, (1,5cm body), 100€
10 Haplopelma longipes, CB 01/09, (1,5cm body), 100€
10 Lampropelma nigerrimum, CB 011/09, 220€ (~1cm)
10 Lasiodora parahybana, CB 05/09, 30€
10 Nhandu collotaravillosum, CB 04/09, 25€
10 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis (1,5cm body), 100€
10 Pamphobeteus fortis, CB 08/09, 80€ (~1cm)
10 Pamphobeteus spec. VI Columbia, CB 08/09, 160€ (~1cm)
10 Poecilotheria fasciata, CB 11/09, 40€ (~1cm)
10 Poecilotheria regalis, CB 10/09,40€ (~1cm)
10 Psalmopoeus reduncus, CB 09/09, 35€ (~1cm)
10 Selenocosmia obscura, CB 11/09, 40€
10 Tapinauchenius cupreus, CB 01/10, 40€

Non tarantula spider:
Red Trap Door (Egypt), adult female 2cm, 15€

Scorpions:
Iurus dufoureius, Greek (3-4cm), 30€

*Postage to UK just is 10.- including heat pack and ‘Styrofoam;*

to convert all € to £ then please click here


Also im wondering if anyone has dealt with him? I know he is very popular, but im just very weary of the long delivery, any information please.


Edit: i can send you his email address if you private message me.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

It's all good with him with a lot of UK buyers, a few iffy names there* but that's by the by for just about any spider dealer.

*(_Chilobrachys burmensis_? old trade name could be at least two other species, the two "new" _Acanthoscurria_ may not be so new).


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I ordered off him the other week very nice bloke, very happy with my purchase and DHL from Germany two day turn around and well packaged.
P.S his email, [email protected] is not classified lol.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/465289-sven-koppler-2.html#post5706085

, He is very well respected in the invert world, Never heard a bad word against him


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Gods I find that list tempting...


----------



## Lance Hutchings (May 26, 2008)

Has anyone got a website for him please ?

Lance


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lance Hutchings said:


> Has anyone got a website for him please ?
> 
> Lance


im pretty sure you need to email him for orders through: [email protected]

just say your interested in getting some tarantulas and just ask how you make orders with him.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

sven is a top guy ,got a few from him ,never any probs


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i just ordered for him, he seems very very nice


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

10 Grammostola pulchra (1,5cm body), 110€


:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> 10 Grammostola pulchra (1,5cm body), 110€
> 
> 
> :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


not a bad price really mate

if you think about it, invertasnakes is selling slings at 15 quid which for a G.Pulchra is still quite cheap, if you bought 10 of him it'd cost you 150 quid 

basically it's 11 quid a sling but they sound like reasonably good sized as well

IMO not a bad price at all, just wouldn't want 10 G.Pulchra's haha


----------



## Lance Hutchings (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Mike

Ill drop him an e-mail 

Lance


----------

